# Patriot Solar systems?



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

What does anyone know about Patriot solar systems?

http://www.patriotsolargroup.com/index.html

Just I can buy wholesale here so prices would be good to know too so I can compare.


----------



## doodlemom (Apr 4, 2006)

I will be watching this thread closely. Thank you for posting this. http://www.brighterenergy.org/category/news/


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

I think you may want to look at this site before you spend any money at all. This is one of the best comparision places I have found. I already live totally on solar and will tell you that the prices are coming down and fast. I paid $5.00 per watt when I started out 16 years ago. A friend of mine just bought 20 panels for .78 a watt and another friend just yesterday bought 10 panels for about 1.10 a watt. Good luck

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/solar_panels.htm


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I just got 20 panels at 78 cents / watt.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Reading the hardy solar thread sticky here I'm wondering if the .78/watt panels are the thin film version or the mono/poly-crystillene types. Patriot is selling the latter. I'll try to wrangle a price list out of the supplier next week.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

So heres an example of list prices Fixed pole mount 4kw $6600 cnd mono-crystillene cells heavy framing. My price might be half that, not sure. Thats .82.5 cents per watt but if my reading is right that's a more eff. panel than the thin film versions. So for $60k I could have collectors rated for 50kw batteries and controllers etc. and be off grid. 5 year pay back


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Ross, where are you going to get 50k of solar and what would you do with that much if you had it. You mean 5k right ?


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

5k won't do three houses and a shop!


----------



## nadja (May 22, 2011)

Ross, are you thinking about 1 very very large system to do all of that ? I cannot fathom your battery bank ! Scary if it is going to be one battery bank to do all of them.

Being as the largest panels are in the 200 watt range you would need 5 per 1,000 watts x 50 which would mean 250 panels. Where are you going to put all of them ?

Even if you get your panels for the .78 per watt, there will still be shipping charges, so figure 1.00 min. That actually works out to $50,000 just for the panels. Inverters average about #3,000.00 PER unit and you would need at least 1 for each house and your shop. IF you needed or wanted 220 power, you would have to double those up as well per service unit. Even if you only needed one for each you going to shell out 12,000.00, double if you need 2 per unit. Charge controlers, The outback has an mppt80 amp unit, very good but also a little pricy . Since you need a plus factor of 10% for safty , you will only be able to put a total of about 70 amps incoming , so,,,,,, once again you will need a bunch of them to handle 50,000 watts and I do mean a bunch., Ok , if you really shop around , you may get them for around $500.00 ea. x ?

Now the biggie and worst and weakest of them all. Batteries. You will need between 60 and 100 of the Rolls Surette 6v batteries to have an adquate supply of power for each house and the shop. IF your really lucky, with such a large buy, maybe you can get them around the $300.00 ea mark. Most likely about $400.00 Now wire. Oh man has it gone through the roof in prices. I think you better crunch a bunch more numbers before you spend a single dime


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Yup have to confirm numbers but the inverters were under 3 k a bit and i have sourced forklift batteries that were very reasonable. Land.... won't suck up 70 acres by even a 10th Thing is power is insane here I could almost run a diesel generator cheaper. $700 for the three houses last month not including the shop.


----------

